# NX2000-Haven't been Here for a while



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Here are some pics of my NX2000, I don't come here often. I dwell at sr20forum














































Get my Hyperco Gen2 springs tomorrow. Going to make myself a front lip and I'm planning on painting my tails all red. Yes that is a HS Gen6 header attached to 2.5 inch mandrel bend pipes with a Borla Muffler from Nissan Motorsports. JWT popcharger, outlaw engineering manifold spacers, ground wires, Ebay FSTB, Active Tuning RSTB, susp. tech front and rear sway bars. Waiting to install KYB AGX's mated to my Gen2 springs and Koni bumpstops

This winter I plan to install a sr20ve and some other goodies.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like i like

custom eyebrows?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very sweet nx those eyebrows are pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Very Nice. What kinda HP. gain did you get with the GEN 6 header?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what is the wire that is directlly above your oil dip stick? did u just replace a ground cable ro is it for an amp...............where the hell does it go lol? it looks like its comeing out of the engine and out the very upper left side of the engine bay? but yea nice car and niffty brows


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

great lookin nx 2k! i kinda like the eyelids....and u were talking about making a front lip.....i was wondering....where at???lol.....and when u do send me a pic via [email protected] wanna c it so that i can possibly get some ideas....i am also a proud owner of a 2k and have been trying to find some(or at least A) bodykits for it....i've heard only overseas...but there has to be a manufacturer somewhere! good choice on the sr20ve....but will it be a vvl or ? ??? just wonderin.....also do you know n e where that i can find a place to get an interior...or atleast a dash...lol....i bought mine with a fucked up dash and ripped it out.....again great 2k!
Nick


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice. Cool...


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i know this is kinda an old thread, but how did you make the eyelids/brows?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the color of that header is sick. plain and simple :thumbup:


----------

